# 5 year old shoots sister



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Here we go again.....Sad to see such a horrible ACCIDENT happen, but it happens and I wonder how long it's gonna take Obama to hop on this 1 too!!! 

*http://my.earthlink.net/article/top?guid=20130501/76e68a46-0fd0-4c93-99d9-efd9bc4e2748*

*This is my favorite quote from the story due to it having NOTHING to due w/ any part of the idiots wanting gun control!!!*

The shooting, while accidental, highlights a cultural divide in the gun debate. While many suburban and urban areas work to keep guns out of the hands of children, it's not uncommon for youths in rural areas to own guns for target practice and hunting.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Not the first time will not be the last, not the guns fault, the parents on the other hand should not have had them so easily accessed and certainly not loaded. This is something they will have to live with for the rest of their days. That is what gun control is about, being and adult and acting accordingly.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

tbaxl said:


> Not the first time will not be the last, not the guns fault, the parents on the other hand should not have had them so easily accessed and certainly not loaded. This is something they will have to live with for the rest of their days. That is what gun control is about, being and adult and acting accordingly.


Why on earth would you have a gun and it not be loaded.....its just a stick then. Treat all guns as if loaded,and keep them loaded. Gun control should be about aiming the gun in the right direction,not keeping people from guns.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> Why on earth would you have a gun and it not be loaded.....its just a stick then. Treat all guns as if loaded,and keep them loaded. Gun control should be about aiming the gun in the right direction,not keeping people from guns.


Why would you keep a loaded gun where a child can get it? A 5 year old isnt quite capable of learning firearm safety in my opinion. However, if you keep a pistol and a clip near each other, it will take just as much time to get it in time of an emergency, and it will prevent children from shooting each other.


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> Why on earth would you have a gun and it not be loaded.....its just a stick then. Treat all guns as if loaded,and keep them loaded. Gun control should be about aiming the gun in the right direction,not keeping people from guns.


Why would you keep a youth model .22 loaded?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

How old were either of you when you was given your first gun? I was 3 or 4. I was allowed to hunt on my own around 6 or 7. I was raised around guns from day one. I was also taught what they can do and how to use them. Now accidents can and do happen, but if kids are taught from the beginning about what they are then there will be less accidents. I have seen first hand grown men shoot themselves,either loading or mishandling a gun. 

I hate that the kid shot his sister,he will have to live with it forever. Maybe his story will urge other parents to teach their kids early.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Stumpknocker said:


> Why would you keep a youth model .22 loaded?


Don't live in the woods do ya....


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> However, if you keep a pistol and a clip near each other, it will take just as much time to get it in time of an emergency, and it will prevent children from shooting each other.



Never been around a "learned" kid have ya...:whistling: I have seen a couple kids (4-6) that shoot a small cal. pistols very well. And yes they can load them.

3 year old...




6 year old


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Yall please do not blow this up. As stated earlier kids in rural areas are usually brought up around guns almost on a daily basis, whereas kids in city's are not.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My children have been taught since they were able to speak, Daddy's gun hurt!!! It was drilled into their heads until they were old enough to understand gun safety. I would trust my 14 year old w/ any gun before I would many adults that I know. I will tell on Logan though, I went to grab the 22 to take care of a yard critter and discovered it was loaded. It was on safety but the only guns I keep loaded fer use are my pistols scattered around the house. I crawled him about it, but not necessarily a safety issue but just a "normal way" I keep my long guns... 

I personally wouldn't keep a 22 loaded where a small child could get to it, but that may have been a horrible mistake the father/mother will have to live w/ fer the rest of their life. Not to mention the 5 year old having to go through this fer the rest of his life....

Main thing is, horrible accidents like this happen! Accidents happen, no way around em except education will lessen them. I just see a little humor in mentioning banning guns when a 22 cricket is about the least fearful firearm I can think of....


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Agreed Jason. The sad part of this is that we want to punish the parent for a stupid mistake. His kid is dead! Now we want to put him in jail and torment the whole family? I think his torment is already at the point of unbearable.


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> Don't live in the woods do ya....


I grew up in the woods, work in the woods, and would be willing to bet I've spent more time in the woods than you. That has nothing to do with it. Here's my question: what GOOD could possibly come from keeping a youth model .22 loaded in the house? It's certainly not for self defense. You see something in the yard to want to shoot, simply take the extra seconds to get a shell in. That squirrel or stray cat isn't going anywhere. Whether or not they're taught how to handle guns, children are prone to accidents one way or another. Might as well prevent the possibility and keep it unloaded. Just my opinion though.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Why would you keep a loaded gun where a child can get it? A 5 year old isnt quite capable of learning firearm safety in my opinion. However, if you keep a pistol and a clip near each other, it will take just as much time to get it in time of an emergency, and it will prevent children from shooting each other.


A 5 year old is perfectly capable of learning not to touch a gun. My kids know that they are off limits unless I hand it to them. My son is 7 and we have practiced a lot. He will not pick up even his own deer rifle off the the bench, I have to hand it to him. When he's a little older I will change the rules to fit his maturity level. When he was 5 he was not allowed to touch them at all.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Stumpknocker said:


> I grew up in the woods, work in the woods, and would be willing to bet I've spent more time in the woods than you. That has nothing to do with it. Here's my question: what GOOD could possibly come from keeping a youth model .22 loaded in the house? It's certainly not for self defense. You see something in the yard to want to shoot, simply take the extra seconds to get a shell in. That squirrel or stray cat isn't going anywhere. Whether or not they're taught how to handle guns, children are prone to accidents one way or another. Might as well prevent the possibility and keep it unloaded. Just my opinion though.


Good Point.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Ill have to disagree on keeping guns unloaded and keeping loaded guns away from children. I was brought up where guns were an everyday part of life. Dad would take his guns out and show us how to use them, how to clean them and how to handle them safely. 

never once of my 18 years of living with my parents have I "snuck" into their room and gotten a gun to "play' with. If you keep them hidden and teach them that guns are "bad", their normal curiosity will make them want to go see what guns are all about. My fathers guns were never hidden and were always ready for action, theres no doubt that he had the confidence that if someone tried to break into our house while he was gone to work that I would be able to defend the home/family.

I do the same things with my children now. I have taught them gun safety from the days of them using a BB gun to high powered rifles and handguns today. There was never "its just a BB gun " a gun is a gun and ALL should be treated as if they can take someones life in an instant. And I too have all the confidence in the world that if some crackhead tries to make it into the house that they wont get too far!


----------



## Shoot Straight (May 30, 2013)

So very sad! SAFETY FIRST ALWAYS. Proper early training for kiddos and EVERYONE helps. Having the knowledge and not being careless prevents negligent discharges. ALL guns kill-- Sen. Robert Kennedy was killed with one shot from a .22LR. Teach, pray, learn, and practice.


----------

